# Boar goat born with only one nostril



## Goatgirl12 (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought I had seen it all... 5 legged calf, 2 headed calf.... but apparently there is still more.  We had triplets born today, the runt died, the biggest one is still with mom, but the other one has something I have never seen before.  It's upper jaw is deformed, so it only has one nostril out.  The other "nostril" is on the roof of his mouth towards the front... just a small opening.  We have tubed him twice and he seems much perkier now.  Going to try and get him to nurse a bottle, it is definitely going to be a challenge.  Has anyone else ever see anything like this????


----------



## Goatgirl12 (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7986_imag0349.jpg

I am new to this - this is a link to the picture I took of it.  Hope it works!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks a bit like wry mouth. I do have a goat who has wry mouth but mine did not look that way at birth. It started really gradual around 8 week and just got worse. She is fine. If they come out with it already twisted i don't know what that would mean. Mine got worse as she grew and finally is pretty stable. I guess it depends if it interferes with eating or breathing at all in the future. Good luck with her.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 2, 2013)

Poor baby. What causes it?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Not seen that, but hey, I'm new at the goat kidding thing.  Does he have problems breathing?  This looks oddly congenital.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 2, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the photo but from your description it sounds like a severe cleft palate. I would have a vet look at it. If it's a cleft palate he will not recover and will eventually inhale milk, water, or food. This will cause pneumonia. 
Sorry. Not trying to be mean just honest. I don't want to see the little guy suffer.

Did you deworm the mother at any time during her pregnancy? If so what did you use?

Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2013)

That is wry face. Check out this thread too:   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20890

I've seen it quite a bit in alpacas. Unfortunately, he will have to be put down.


----------



## Goatgirl12 (Feb 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> That is wry face. Check out this thread too:   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20890
> 
> I've seen it quite a bit in alpacas. Unfortunately, he will have to be put down.


Thanks so much for everyone's help.  ksalvagno - Thanks so much for the link, that is exactly what he has.  He is still alive but he won't nurse at all, his jaw is so malformed.  We have tubed him a few times.  I think the humane thing to do is put him down.  Even if we get him to nurse he is going to have a life of aspiration and probably die of some infection from that down the road.  Man, it has been rough kidding season so far.  Hope everyone else has had better luck than us!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Feb 2, 2013)

Very very sorry for you and your baby goatgirl. I know how hard that decision can be.  I had contacted an expert in wry mouth in Alpaca's who was totally no help and did massive amounts of research.  I found nothing too encouraging. I have been lucky that our goat had it so mild but even still she has been pulled from the breeding list.  As this little one grows it would probably get worse. You are doing the right thing. Hugs


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope things go better for you.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 3, 2013)

Is Wry Face hereditary or congenital?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2013)

ln alpacas they suggest not to repeat the same breeding. But both parents carry the gene. You don't see it much in goats because that kind of stuff was culled.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know it is very hard...but putting the little one down is the right decision


----------



## Goatgirl12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well we were going to wait until today to put him down but he passed away last night which in all honesty was probably a blessing for everyone.  We actually bought a group of does pregnant a couple months ago.  We have the Billy but are trying to sell him, which I definitely think will be best.  And the doe will probably go now too.  It definitely looked like the picture of wry mouth but I noticed those alpacas had both their nostrils, this goat only had one but the other one was in the roof of his mouth. At least we have one still alive out of the triplets.  Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm very sorry about the whole situation but I do think that putting him down was the right thing by all means and I'm almost glad he passed that way, instead of one of you having to do it. Sorry again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2013)

If you don't want that repeated, I would even get rid of the surviving triplet. If you don't want to keep passing that on, I would put the buck, doe and kid in the freezer.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure I could do the freezer thing but my Mrs Holly is very firmly a pet now. We have no males and my girls will be taken to any male I pick out. I love her dearly but I agree that these should no longer be part of the breeding pool. Thank goodness this is rare in goats. I hope it stays that way.  I'm glad nature made the decision a bit easier for you guys.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Goatgirl12 (Feb 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you don't want that repeated, I would even get rid of the surviving triplet. If you don't want to keep passing that on, I would put the buck, doe and kid in the freezer.


Luckily surviving triplet is a male and will definitely not be staying.  We are definitely selling the billy and most likely the doe.


----------

